# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Քաղաքական իրադրությունը Եգիպտոսում

## Tig

Թունիս, Եգիպտոս. .... ո՞ւր է հասնելու այս շարքը... :Think: 


Ուր էր մեզ սենց բախտ :Smile: 
*Միլիոնատերերն ու հանցագործները փախչում են Եգիպտոսից*
15:12 • 31.01.11

Եգիպտոսից եկող տեղեկությունների համաձայն՝բանտից փախած կալանավորները Սինայի թերակղզով անցնում են Ռաֆիախ (Եգիպտոսի և Պաղեստինի ինքնավարութայն միջև սահմանամերձ անցումային կետ, որը վերահսկվում է Եգիպտոսի և Իսրայելի կողմից)։ Նրանց ում դա չի հաջողվում, գետնուղիով անցնում են Գազայի հատված։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է «Քոլ Իսրաէլ» պետական ռադիոկայանը։

Երեկ Ռաֆիախում արյունալի բախումներ են տեղի ունեցել Սինայի բեդվինների և եգիպտական սահմանապահների միջև, որի ժամանակ, տարբեր տվյալներով, զոհվել է 12-50 մարդ, հիմնականւմ զինծառայողներ։ Բեդվիններին հաջողվել է ճեղքվածք առաջացնել Եգիպտոսի և Գազայի միջև պարսպի վրա։ Համասը հայտարարել է, որ ոչ մի կապ չունի դրա հետ։

Միաժամանակ, ինչպես հաղորդում է «ալ–Ջազիրան», Կահիրեի օդանավակայանից, որը փակ է մշտական հաղորդակցման համար, «բիզնես–լայթ» կարգի 19 ինքնաթիռ է թռել Դուբայի ուղղությամբ։ Թալանից խուսափելու համար այնտեղ են տեղափոխվում եգիպտացի միլիոնատերերը։

Ինքը՝ Մուբարաքը, նույնպես «ալ–Ջազիրայի» տվյալներով լքել է Կահիրեն և այժմ գտնվում է Շարմ էլ–Շեյխում։ «Ալ–Ջազիրայի» շատ հաղորդագրություններ չեն հաստատվում, բայց այն, որ Մուբարաքի կինը և որդիներն արդեն Լոնդոնում են, կասկածի ենթակա չէ։

Առայժմ բանակը իր խոսքը չի ասել։ Ղեկավարությունը զգուշացրել է, որ բանակը չափազանց կտրուկ կարձագանքի ցանկացած հակակառավարական բռնության։ Սակայն ոչ պաշտոնական հաղորդագրություններ կան զինվորների և ցույցի մասնակիցների «եղբայրացման» մասին։

Tert.am

----------

einnA (31.01.2011), Mark Pauler (31.01.2011), Գանգրահեր (31.01.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Մուբարաքը պատրաստվում է փախչել Եգիպտոսից. բրիտանական մամուլ*
11:24 • 01.02.11

Եգիպտոսի նախագահ Հոսնի Մուբարաքը ներկա պահին բանակցություններ է վարում Մեծ Բրիտանիայի և Միացյալ Նահանգների իշխանությունների հետ իրեն ապաստան տրամադրելու հարցի շուրջ։ Այս մասին է գրում բրիտանական Sunday Express թերթը՝ վկայակոչելով անանուն աղբյուրներ։

Ըստ բրիտանական պարբերականի՝ Մուբարաքն իր տեղակալի՝ Եգիպտոսի նորանշանակ փոխնախագահ Օմար Սուլեյմանի միջնորդությամբ դիմել է Մեծ Բրիտանիայի վարչապետ Դևիդ Քեմերոնին ապաստան ստանալու խնդրանքով։

«Եթե հարկ լինի փախչել, ինձ և իմ ընտանիքին ապաստան կտրամադրե՞ք»,– Քեմերոնին հարցրել է Մուբարաքը։

«Ներկա պահին Մուբարաքն ու գեներալ Սուլեյմանն ուսումնասիրում են բոլոր այն երկրների ցանկը, որտեղ հնարավոր կլինի ապաստան գտնել փախուստի դեպքում»,– գրում է Sunday Express–ը՝ նշելով, որ Օմար Սուլեյմանը թեմայի առնչությամբ բանակցություններ է վարում նաև ամերիկյան իշխանությունների հետ։

Իսկ ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Agence France-Presse գործակալությունը՝ վկայակոչելով Եգիպտոսի հեռուստատեսությանը մոտ կանգնած աղբյուրներ, Եգիպտոսի Զինված ուժերի ներկայացուցիչները վստահեցրել են, որ այսօր Կահիրեում տեղի ունենալիք զանգվածային երթի ժամանակ զորքն ուժ չի կիրառելու ժողովրդի դեմ։

Tert.am


հ.գ. Համոզված եմ, որ մեր զորքն էլ երբեք դուրս չի գա ժողովրդի դեմ: Մարտի 1-ին էլ կրակողները զորքից չէին, այլ վարձկան անբարոյականի զավակներ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Ներկա պահին Մուբարաքն ու գեներալ Սուլեյմանն ուսումնասիրում են բոլոր այն երկրների ցանկը, որտեղ հնարավոր կլինի ապաստան գտնել փախուստի դեպքում»


Թող գա Հայաստան: Հյուսիսային պողոտայի վրա տուն կտանք, ու նախագահի մակարդակով «հորս արև» երդում, որ իրա փողերին կպնող չի լինի: Կարա դաժե մի տարվա մեջ կուսակցություն բացի «Ծաղկափթիթ Հայաստան» անունով ու ԱԺ ընտրություններին մասնակցի:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.02.2011), murmushka (03.02.2011), Tig (01.02.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Որ ուզենաք նայեք ինչ ա կատարվում Եգիպտոսում, ուղիղ եթերում ասում են կաշեր են ցույց տվել էսօր Ալ Ջազիրայով օնլայն կարող եք նայել 

http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/

----------

Kuk (02.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> հ.գ. Համոզված եմ, որ մեր զորքն էլ երբեք դուրս չի գա ժողովրդի դեմ: Մարտի 1-ին էլ կրակողները զորքից չէին, այլ վարձկան անբարոյականի զավակներ...


Ժողովրդի դեմ դուրս չգալն ու ժողովրդին միանալը տարբեր բաներ են: Երկու օր առաջվա տվյալներով ավելի քան 5000 զինվոր էր անցել ժողովրդի կողմ, ու էդ էն դեպքում, որ մեզ մոտ ավելի շատ մարդ էր դուրս եկել փողոց, քան Եգիպտոսում է դուրս եկել, իհարկե բնակչության թվի հետ համեմատած եմ ասում:

----------

Tig (03.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> *Մուբարաքի կողմնակիցները ձիերով ու ուղտերով հարձակվել են ցուցարարների վրա*
> 
> 
> Եգիպտոսում նախագահ Մուբարաքի կողմնակիցները ձիերով և ուղտերով հարձակվել են Կահիրեի կենտրոնում հավաքված ցուցարարների վրա, հաղորդում է Agence France-Presse–ը։ Սակայն ցուցարարները շրջապատել են նրանց, ձիերից և ուղտերից իջեցրել առնվազն 6 մարդու, իսկ ձիավորներին փայտերով ծեծել մինչև արյունոտվելը։
> 
> Ազատության հրապարակում Մուբարաքի հրաժարականը պահանջող ցուցարարների և նախագահի կոմնակիցների միջև բախումները սկսվել են փետրվարի 2-ին։ Բանակը, որ նախապես կոչ էր արել ցուցարարներին ցրվել, առայժմ չի միջամտում դեպքերին։


Թերթ

Տեսել ե՞ք էս կադրերը. էս ձիավոր տականքներին ձիերից իջացնում ու տեղում հերձում էին: Կամ որ բարիկադներ սարքած իրար դեմ կռվում էին քարերով, դե պարզա որ մուբարաքի իբր կողմնակիցներն անհամեմատ քիչ էին ու սկսում էին նահանջել, փախնելուց որ մեկն ընկնում էր, լղոզվում էր ասֆալթին: Դաժան ա, բայց ուրիշ տարբերակ չունեն մարդիկ, ճիշտ են անում:

----------

Sagittarius (03.02.2011), Տրիբուն (03.02.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Էս Հրապատարկը իրանց համար մեր Ազատության հրապարակի նման ա. ութ օր մարդիկ ցույց էին անում, իսկ էսօր իշխանությունը բանտից «փախած» հանցագործների և ծպտված ոստիկանների միջոցով փորձում է ժողովրդի ոգին կոտրել և հրապարակը Գողանալ մարդկանցից՝ որ չորս տարի շարունակ այնտեղ կարուսելներ դնի և մարդկանց չփոխի Ազատության շունչը զգալ: Հուսով եմ էտ ձիերի վրեն նստած բ.ի ծնունդներին լինչի դատաստանի կենթարկեն.

----------

Kuk (03.02.2011), Norton (07.02.2011), Rammer (03.02.2011), Ձայնալար (03.02.2011), Տրիբուն (03.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

http://tert.am/am/news/2011/02/03/kairo/

----------

Kuk (03.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

*Բանակը տանկերի փողերն ուղղել է դեպի Մուբարաքին աջակցող ուժերը*

----------

Tig (03.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Զանգվածային հուզումներ Անկարայում. «Էրդողան, Մուբարաքի օրն ես ընկնելու» (լուսանկարներ)*
17:40 • 03.02.11

Այսօր թուրքական մի շարք արհմիություններ զանգվածային ակցիա են կազմակերպել Անկարայում՝ ի նշան բողոքի Թուրքիայի իշխանությունների կողմից իրականացվող սոցիալական բարեփոխումների։

Թուրքական լրատվամիջոցների փոխանցմամբ՝ Անկարայի կենտրոնական հրապարակներից մեկում հավաքված 10 հազար թուրք աշխատավորները Ժողովրդա–հանրապետական ընդդիմադիր կուսակցությունից 57 պատգամավորների ուղեկցությամբ փորձել են քայլել դեպքի Թուրքիայի Ազգային մեծ ժողովի շենք։ Սակայն թուրք իրավապահները բարիկադներով փակել են երթի մասնակիցների ճանապարհը։

Իսկ երբ մի խումբ ցուցարարներ փորձել են անցնել բարիկադը՝ իրավապահները նրանց դեմ ջրցան մեքենաներ և արցունքաբեր գազ են օգտագործել, ինչի հետևանքով տուժել է մի քանի մարդ, այդ թվում՝ Ժողովրդա–հանրապետական կուսակցությունից պատգամավոր Չեթին Սոսյալը և մի լրագրող։

Ցուցարարները ակցիայի ժամանակ բարձրաձայնել են հակակառավարական կոչեր և Թուրքիայի իշխանություններին հիշեցնելով Եգիպտոսի դեպքերը՝ միաձայն բացականչել. «Թայիփ, Մուբարաքի օրն ես ընկնելու»։

Թուրքական լրատվամիջոցները տեղեկացնում են նաև, որ իշխանություններն ամեն կերպ փորձել են ձախողել այսօրվա ակցիան։ Թուրքիայի տարբեր ծայրերից ակցիային մասնակցելու համար մայրաքաղաք մեկնող 160 ավտոբուսներից տեղ է հասել միայն 80–ը։ Իսկ ավտոբուսների մնացած մասին իրավապահները կանգնեցրել են ճանապարհին և պարտադրել ետ դառնալ։
Անկարայում բողոքի ակցիան շարունակվում է։

Tert.am

----------


## Kuk

Բառ չեմ գտնում սրան ասելու. քֆուր, մի խոսքով:

----------

Moonwalker (04.02.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Եգիպտոսին վերաբերող գրառումները առանձնացվել են «Միջազգային անցուդարձ» թեմայից:  *

----------

Kuk (04.02.2011), Sagittarius (04.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

Մուբարաքը լրագրողների հարցերը համարյա լուծեց , հեսա կդնի կգնդակահարի ցուցարարներին կպրծնի: Հո իզուր չի մլիցեքի ու իրա թայֆի ձեռքը զենք տվել ուղարկել որպես իր կողմնակից իբր ցույց անելու:

----------


## Kuk

> Մուբարաքը լրագրողների հարցերը համարյա լուծեց , հեսա կդնի կգնդակահարի ցուցարարներին կպրծնի: Հո իզուր չի մլիցեքի ու իրա թայֆի ձեռքը զենք տվել ուղարկել որպես իր կողմնակից իբր ցույց անելու:


Ինձ թվում ա մուբարաքի մամային բռնաբարելու են շուտով: Քանի հարյուր զոհ են տվել, ու նահաջելու նշաններ չեն երևում. բանակն էլ ժողովրդի դեմ չի գնում, մուբարաքի միակ հույսը մուսռներն են:

----------


## Ուրվական

> մուբարաքի միակ հույսը մուսռներն են:


Ես զարմանում եմ էլի, դրանք մա՞րդ են: Որ տենց ավտոներով գալիս անցնում են մարդկանց վրով: Ոչ իրանց ընտանիքներին բան ասող ա էղե, որ ասեմ կորցնելու բան չունեն, ոչ իրանց երկրին ա վտանգ սպառնում, ոչ էլ նենց ա, որ իրանց գործից ասենք կհանեն, կտանեն կկախեն: Ինչի՞ համար: Բա չե՞ս մտածում, որ մի օր ում վրով որ անցել ես, ում վրա որ կրակել ես, իրա էրեխեն կարող ա քո ու քո էրեխեքի վրով անցնի:
Անմեղ, իրա ու հենց էդ նույն մլիցու լավը ուզող ժողովրդին սպանողը անբարոյականի զավակ ա: Իրանց պաշտպանողներն էլ հետը: Կապ չունի՝ էդ պահին պաշտպանող, թե երեք տարի հետո:

----------

Kuk (04.02.2011), Հայկօ (05.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (04.02.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Պայթեցվել է Եգիպտոսից Իսրայել գազ տեղափոխող խողովակը, խոսվում է ահաբեկչության մասին: Աղբյուր`http://ru.euronews.net/2011/02/05/bl...-gas-pipeline/
Արդեն 10 և ավելի օր շարունակվող ընդիմության և կառավարության ուժերի միջև բախումները կարող են հասնել իրենց գագաթնակետին այս պայթյունից հետո: Եթե հիշենք Մուբարաքի խոսքերը, թե ինքը վախենում է, որ իրանից հետո քաղաքական դաշտում առաջացած վաակումից կօգտվեն իսլամիստները, ապա կարելի է մտածել, որ այս պայթյունի գլխին կարող են հենց կանգնած լինել Եգիպտական հատուկ ծառայությունները, որոնք այդպիսով կփորձեն քար գցել ընդիմության վրա: Ես գտնում եմ, որ սա ԱՄՆ և Իսրայելի հերթական քաղաքկան գործողություններն են: ԱՄՆ-ն ամեն գնով չի ցանկանում, որ Եգիպտոսում հայտնվեն իրանամեդ ուժեր: Սակայն որքանով դա կհաջողվի իրականացնել շատ կասկածելի է թվում:

----------


## Tig

> Ինձ թվում ա մուբարաքի մամային բռնաբարելու են շուտով: Քանի հարյուր զոհ են տվել, ու նահաջելու նշաններ չեն երևում. բանակն էլ ժողովրդի դեմ չի գնում, մուբարաքի միակ հույսը մուսռներն են:


Հմի էս թոհուբոհի վերջը ի՞նչ եղավ, տենց էլ չհասկացանք... :Think:

----------


## Tig

> Հմի էս թոհուբոհի վերջը ի՞նչ եղավ, տենց էլ չհասկացանք...



Սաղ կռիվն է՞ս էր...

*Եգիպտոսի իշխանությունն ու ընդդիմությունը բանակցեցին. սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներ կիրականացվեն*
18:04 • 06.02.11

Եգիպտոսի փոխնախագահ Օմար Սուլեյմանն այսօր բանակցություններ է անցկացրել Եգիպտոսի ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչների, այդ թվում՝ «Մուսուլման եղբայրներ» շարժման ներկայացուցիչների հետ, որոնց գործունեությունը Եգիպտոսում պաշտոնապես արգելված է: Այս մասին հայտնում է Reuters գործակալությունը՝ վկայակոչելով բանակցությունների մասնակիցներին:

Հաղոդվում է նաև, որ բանակցություններին, ընդդիմադիր կուսակացությունների ներկայացուցիչներից բացի, մասնակցել են նաև գործարար շրջանների ներկայացուցիչներ, մասնավորապես, միլիարդատեր Նագիբ Սավիրիսը, ինչպես նաև Ատոմային էներգիայի միջազգային գործակալության նախկին ղեկավար Մուհամեդ ալ Բարադեյը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ ավելի վաղ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչները հայտարարել էին, թե բանակցությունների սեղանի շուրջ կնստեն Մուբարարքի հրաժարականից հետո միայն:

AFP գործակալությունը, վկայակոչելով իշխանության ներկայացուցիչ Մագդի Ռադիին, հայտնում է, որ բանակցությունների արդյունքում կողմերը սահմանադրական բարեփոխման հարցերով զբաղվող հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու շուրջ համաձայնություն են ձեռք բերել:

Ռադիի խոսքերով՝ հանձնաժողովը, որի մեջ ընդգրկվելու են իրավաբաններ, քաղաքական գործիչներ, մինչև մարտի սկիզբ Եգիպտոսի քաղաքական կյանքի ժողովրդավարացմանն ուղղված սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների, ինչպես նաև օրինագծերի փաթեթներ պետք է նախապատրաստի:

Իսկ Օմար Սուլեյմանը, բանակցություններից հետո ասել է, թե ընդդիմությունը համաձայնել է, որ Մուբարաքը իշխանության ղեկին մնա մինչև իր պաշտոնավարման ժամկետի ավարտը, որը լրանում է այս տարվա սեպտեմբերին: Սակայն «Մուսուլման եղբայրները» հերքել են այդ տեղեկությունը և ընդգծել, թե իրենց գլխավոր պահանջը շարունակում է մնալ Մուբարաքի հրաժարականը:

Ժողովրդական հուզումները Եգիպտոսում սկսվել են հունվարի 25-ից: Թունիսի հեղափոխությամբ ոգեշնչված եգիպտացիները պահանջում են նախագահ Հոսնի Մուբարաքի հրաժարականը, ինչպես նաև տնտեսական ու քաղաքական բարեփոխումներ:

Tert.am

----------


## Tig

*Ցուցարարները դուրս կգան Ազատության հրապարակից միայն Մուբարաքի հրաժարականի դեպքում*
14:26 • 07.02.11

Չնայած Եգիպտոսի կառավարության և ընդդիմադիր ուժերի առաջնորդների միջև սկսված բանակցություններին՝ Կահիրեի կենտրոնում բողոքի ցույցը շարունակվում է։ Ցուցարարները խոստանում են դուրս գալ Ազատության հրապարակից միայն նախագահ Հոսնի Մուբարաքի հրաժարականից հետո։

Ընդդիմադիր 6 խմբերի, այդ թվում «Մուսուլման եղբայրների» հետ բանակցություներից հետո փոխնախագահ Օմար Սուլեյմանը հայտարարել է, որ իրենք համաձայնության են եկել համատեղ հանձնաժողով կազմել՝ երկրի սահմանադրության մեջ փոփոխություններ մտցնելու համար։ Միաժամանակ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչները նշում են, որ իշխանության առաջարկած միջոցառումները իրենց համար բավարար չեն, հաղորդում է «Ինտերֆաքսը»։

Իրենք՝ ընդդիմադրները, առանձնապես հույս չեն դնում իշխանության հետ բանակցությւնների վրա։ Նրանք նշում են, որ Հոսնի Մուբարաքը շատ կամակոր քաղաքական գործիչ է։ Ընդդիմության առաջնորդները նաև հենվում են WikiLeaks–ում հրապարակված ամերիկյան դիվանագետների այն հայտարարության վրա, որ Մուբարաքը չի պատրաստվում հրաժարվել իր պաշտոնից նախքան նախագահական լիազորությունների ավարտը։
Միաժամանակ «Մուսուլման եղբայրները» հայտարարել է, որ կմասնակցի հետագա բանակցություններին միայն Մուբարաքի հրաժարականից, խորհրդարանի ցրումից և բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակումից հետո։
Եգիպտոսում հունվարի 25-ից շարունակվող անկարգությունների հետևանքով զոհվել է ավելի քան 300 մարդ, իսկ Մուբարաքի կողմնակիցների և հակառակորդների միջև տեղի ունեցած բախումներից տուժել է 5000 մարդ։

Tert.am

----------


## Kuk

> Հմի էս թոհուբոհի վերջը ի՞նչ եղավ, տենց էլ չհասկացանք...


Ինձ թվում ա էսքան կորուստներից հետո կհասնեն մուբարաքի հրաժարականին: Արդեն էնքան են խորացել, որ թրջվելուց վախենալը միամտություն կլինի: Ու էս լրատվականները որ գում են՝ անկարգության հետևանքով, անկարգությունների պատճառով, մեղմ ասած՝ ղալաթ են անում. էդ անկարգություն չի, էդ պայքար ա, արդար գործ ա, լավ են անում, իրանց երկրի, իրանց ժողովրդի համար պատերազմում են մի խումբ տականքների դեմ: Ուրեմն միլիոններով ժողովուրդը ինչ որ բան ա անում, ու ինչ որ մուբարաք պետքա՞ որոշի ու ասի՝ էդ անկարգություն ա: Անկարգությունը մուբարաքի մաման ա արել ժամանակին, որ տենց խզբզոց ա բերել էդ ժողովրդի վզին փաթաթել:

----------

murmushka (07.02.2011), Tig (07.02.2011), Բիձա (09.02.2011), Ձայնալար (07.02.2011)

----------


## Rammer

Ես չեմ հասկանւոմ թե Մուբարաքը ուր ա? Ով իրան պաշտպանում? Բանակը չէր ասել որ չի կրակի ժողովրդի վրա?
ՈՐ մի միլլոն մարդ էր հավաքվել ինչի մեկից էտ Մուբարաքին քյաբաբ չարին?

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է, պիկը անցավ ու եգիպտացիք պահը բաց թողեցին ճիշտ այնպես, ոնց՝ մենք: Իսկ հիմա թոշակներ, բարեփոխումներ, կորժիկ-պեռաշկի: Մուբարաքը խոստանում է գնալ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով :Jpit:

----------

davidus (07.02.2011), ministr (09.02.2011), Moonwalker (08.02.2011), Tig (08.02.2011), Ձայնալար (07.02.2011), Տրիբուն (08.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես չեմ հասկանւոմ թե Մուբարաքը ուր ա? Ով իրան պաշտպանում? Բանակը չէր ասել որ չի կրակի ժողովրդի վրա?
> ՈՐ մի միլլոն մարդ էր հավաքվել ինչի մեկից էտ Մուբարաքին քյաբաբ չարին?


Էդ, մեր մոտ ո՞վ էր պաշտպանում:

----------


## Kuk

> *Մուբարաքն ավելի հարուստ է, քան Բիլ Գեյթսը. Guardian*
> 
> 
> Եգիպտոսի նախագահ Հոսնի Մուբարաքն ավելի հարուստ է, քան Microsoft կորպորացիայի հիմնադիր Բիլ Գեյթսը։ Այս մասին է գրում բրիտանական Guardian պարբերականը՝ նշելով, որ Մուբարաքի կարողությունը կազմում է 50 միլիարդ եվրո, իսկ Բիլ Գեյթսինը՝ 41 միլիարդ եվրո։
> 
> Պարբերականի տեղեկացմամբ՝ Եգիպտոսի նախագահի կարողությունը բաժանված է իր ընտանիքի անդամների միջև, որից 11 միլիարդը բաժին է ընկնում Հոսնի Մուբարաքին, 10 միլիարդը՝ կնոջը՝ Սյուզան Մուբարաքին, իսկ մնացածը՝ որդիներին։ Բացի այդ, Մուբարաքն ունի երկու մասնավոր ինքնաթիռ և 60 միլիոն եվրո արժողությամբ զբոսանավ։
> 
> Guardian–ը նշում է, որ Մուբարաքի ընտանիքը, ով մեծ ներդրումներ ունի Լոնդոնում, Նյու Յորքում, Լոս Անջելեսում և Կարմիր ծովի առափնյա շրջաններում անշարժ գույքի ոլորտում, իր ունեցվածքը պահում է անգլիական և շվեյցարական բանկերում։


Թերթ

Դզեց  :Jpit:  Մեզնից բեթար վիճակ էլ ա եղել փաստորեն  :Jpit:  Նայեք ինչ թվեր են ֆռում, իսկ մենք ընկել ենք 11 միլլիարդի հետևից  :LOL:  կարևորը պետքա հաշվի չառնել 30 տարվա ու 10 տարվա տարբերությունը, մեկ էլ բնակչության թվի տարբերությունը, ու կարանք մեզ լավ զգանք  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.02.2011), Տրիբուն (08.02.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվում է, պիկը անցավ ու եգիպտացիք պահը բաց թողեցին ճիշտ այնպես, ոնց՝ մենք: Իսկ հիմա թոշակներ, բարեփոխումներ, կորժիկ-պեռաշկի: Մուբարաքը խոստանում է գնալ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով


Հաաաա... ցավոք եգիպտացիները աչքիս մեզանից լոխ են  :LOL: 

Էն որ պահը բաց են թողնում պարզ դարձավ, երբ սկսեցին հրապարակում երգել ու պարել, ու դաժե հարսանիք անել ... 

Իսկ հիմա արդեն աշխատավարձերի 15% բարձրացում, սահմանդրական բարեփոխումներ, արդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրություններ ....

----------


## Tig

*Կահիրեում անցկացվեց ամենազանգվածային բողոքի ակցիան*
10:16 • 09.02.11

Եգիպտոսի մայրաքաղաք Կահիրեում երեկ վերսկսկվել են հակակառավարական զանգվածային բողոքի ակցիաները։
Հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ կրկին Կահիրեի Ազատության հրապարակ են դուրս եկել՝պահանջելու երկրի նախագահ Հոսնի Մուբարարաքի հրաժարականը։ Դիտորդների կարծիքով ՝ երեկվա ցույցը ամենազանգվածային էր հունվարի 25–ից ի վեր։

Նշենք, որ ցույցը տեղի ունեցավ՝ չնայած նախագահ Մուբարաքի իշխանության խաղաղ փոխանցման մասին տված խոստումներին։

BBC–ի թղթակցի խոսքերով՝ ցույցին մասնակցել են հասարակության տարբեր խավերի ներկայացուցիչներ։
Հաղորդվում է նաև, որ իրավապահ մարմինների աշխատակիցները և ուժային կառույցների ներկայացուցիչները սկզբում փորձել են ստուգել Ազատության հրապարակ ժամանող ցուցարարների փաստաթղթերը, սակայն մարդկանց մեծ հոսքի պատճառով շուտով դադարեցվել են այդ ստուգումները։

Ցույցին մասնկացել է նաև Google ընկերության մերձավորարևելյան բաժնի ղեկավար Վաել Գոնիմը, որը 12 օր անազատության մեջ գտնվելուց հետո նախօրեին ազատ էր արձակվել։ Գոնիմը մեղադրվում էր զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազմակերպելու մեջ։ Վաելը բանտից դուրս գալուց հետո խոստովանել էր, որ Facebook–ում էջ է բացել՝ մարդկանց կոչ անելով փողոց դուրս գալ։ Հրապարակում հավաքվածները նրան դիմավորել է ողջույններով։ Իսկ Facebook սոցիալական ցանցի ավելի քան 150 000 օգտատեր քվերակել է իշխանությունների հետ բանակցություններում 30 ամյա Գոնիմին Եգիպտոսի հեղափոխական երիտասարդության պաշտոնական ներկայացուցչի լիազորություններ շնորհելու օգտին։

Կեսգիշերին մոտ ցույցերը դադարեցվել են։ Զոհերի թվի մասին տեղեկություն և այլ մանրամասներ չեն հաղորդվում։
Հիշեցնենք, որ Եգիպտոսում հունվարի 25–ից անկարգություններով ուղեկցվող հակակառավարական բողոքի ակցիաներ են տեղի ունենում։ Անկարգությունների հետևանքով առնվազն 300 մարդ մահացել, մոտ 5000–ը վիրավորվել է։
Ժողովրդական դժգոհությունները մեղմելու համար, Մուբարաքը ավելի վաղ հայտարարել էր, թե 2011թ սեպտեմբերին կայանալիք նախագահական ընտրություններին չի մասնկցի, իսկ մինչ իր պաշտոնավարման ժամկետի ավարտն արմատական փոփոխություններ կիրականացնի երկրում։

Իսկ երեկ Մուբարաքը կարգադրել էր պատրաստել իշխանության փոխանցման «ճանապարհային քարտեզը» Բացի այդ, նա նաև հրահանգել էր սահմանադրական հանձնաժողով ստեղծել, որը կզբաղվի երկրի սահմանադրական, ինչպես նաև այլ օրենսդրական բարեփոխումների նախապատրաստական աշխատանքներով։

Tert.am

----------


## Աբելյան

Ժողովուրդը հասել ա իրա նպատակին: Ավելի լավ զիջումներ հնարավոր էլ չեն:

----------


## Tig

> Ժողովուրդը հասել ա իրա նպատակին: Ավելի լավ զիջումներ հնարավոր էլ չեն:


Էդ արդեն թող եգիպտացիները որոշեն:

----------


## Kuk

> *Եգիպտոսի ցույցերը նոր թափ են առել. Եգիպտոսը ԱՄՆ–ից պահանջում է կամք չպարտադրել*
> 
> 
> Տասնյակ հազարավոր ցուցարարներ կրկին հավաքվել են Կահիրեի կենտրոնում՝ պահանջելու նախագահ Հոսնի Մուբարաքի անհապաղ հրաժարականը։ Այս մասին հայտնում է BBC–ն։
> 
> Հաղորդվում է, որ բողոքի ակցիան դուրս է եկել Կահիրեի Ազատության հրապարակի սահմաններից։ Հարյուրավոր մարդիկ շրջապատել են պետական հիմնարկությունները, ներառյալ՝ խորհրդարանի և կառավարության շենքերը։
> 
> Եգիպտոսում առավել ազդեցիկ ընդդիմադիր խմբավորումը՝ «Մուսուլման եղբայրները», հայտարարել են, թե պնդելու են նախագահ Մուբարաքի անհապաղ հրաժարականը՝ ընդգծելով նաև, թե մտադիր չեն «զավթել» իշխանությունը։
> 
> ...


Թերթ

----------

Tig (10.02.2011)

----------


## Tig

*Եգիպտացի զինվորականները ցուցարարներին կտտանքների են ենթարկում. Human Rights Watch*
12:11 • 10.02.11

Եգիպտոսի զինվորականները հակակառավարական բողոքի ակցիաների մասնակիցներին կալանքի տակ են պահում և կտտանքների ենթարկում։ Այս մասին հայտնում է Human Rights Watch իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունը։

Կազմակերպության տվյալներով՝ խոսքը գնում է հարյուրավոր, նույնիսկ հազարավոր ձերբակալվածների մասին։
Նրանցից ոմանք լրագրողներին պատմել են, որ կալանքի տակ գտնվելու ժամանակ իրենք ծեծի են են ենթարկվել, ինչպես նաև իրենց նկատմամբ էլեկտրաշոկ է կիրառվել։

Նրանք նաև հայտել են, որ զինվորականներն իրենց մեղադրել են օտարերկրյա ուժերի, այդ թվում՝ ՀԱՄԱՍ շարժման հետ համագործակցելու մեջ։ Իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունը նաև բազմաթիվ զանգեր է ստանում իրենց հարազատներին կորցրած Եգիպտոսի քաղաքացիներից։

Եգիպտոսում հունվարի 25–ից անկարգություններով ուղեկցվող հակակառավարական բողոքի ակցիաները նախօրեին նոր թափ են առել։ Անկարգությունների հետևանքով ընդանուր առմամբ առնվազն 300 մարդ զոհվել, մոտ 5000–ը վիրավորվել է։
Հաղորդվում է, որ վաղը հերթական հուժկու բողոքի ակցիան տեղի կունենա։

Tert.am

----------


## Sagittarius

*Մուբարաքը ամենայն հավանականությամբ հրաժարական կներկայացնի* 




> Egypt's President Hosni Mubarak is to make an address on national television, amid suggestions that he is preparing to step down.


Աղբյուր՝ bbc

----------


## Mephistopheles

նայում ե՞ք… մունդառը չի գնում… չի ուզում, ԲԱՅՑ…

----------

Տրիբուն (11.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

Կես ժամա ջուրա ծեծում:
Նամյոկներ որոշ ֆունկցիաներ փոխանցելու մասին, աղոտ խոսքեր որ երբևէ իշխանությունը կտա... ու ՉԳՆԱՑ  :Smile: 

Լոմն ուրա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

հայկական տելեվիսրով ասում էին արդեն թուլանում ա… Արմեն Դուլյան կոչված ԲՏ Շծանթով երեկ գլուխ էր հարդուկում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կես ժամա ջուրա ծեծում:
> Նամյոկներ որոշ ֆունկցիաներ փոխանցելու մասին, աղոտ խոսքեր որ երբևէ իշխանությունը կտա... ու ՉԳՆԱՑ 
> 
> Լոմն ուրա...


չի գնալու… հանելու են…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վերջնա բայց հրապարակը: Կարողա գնան տեղում սատկացնեն, ջղայնացած են լավ 
http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/

----------


## Mephistopheles

կարող ա……… համը հանում ա արդեն… իրան շլանգի տեղ ա դնում

----------


## Tig

*Ալ–Բարադեյ. Եգիտպոսը պայթյունի եզրին է*
12:15 • 11.02.11

Եգիպտոսի ընդդիմության առաջնորդ և Ատոմային էներգետիակայի միջազգային գործակալության նախկին ղեկավար Մուհամեդ ալ–Բարադեյը Եգիպտոսի բանակին կոչ է արել «երկիրը փրկելու համար միջամտել ստեղծված ճգնաժամային իրավիճակին»։

Նրա խոսքերով՝ այն բանից հետո, երբ երկրի նախագահ Հոսնի Մուբարաքը հրաժարվեց լքել նախագահի պաշտոնը, Եգիպտոսը «կպայթի»։

Ինչպես հայտնում է Associated Press–ը, ցուցարարներն անթաքույց զայրույթով արձագանքեցին Մուբարաքի հեռուստաուղերձին, որով նա շատերի սպասումներին հակառակ՝ չհայտարարեց իր հրաժարականի մասին։

Այժմ եգիպտացիները միմյանց համընդհանուր գործադուլ իրականացնելու կոչ են անում, ինչպես նաև իրենց կողմն անցնելու կոչով դիմել են զինվորական ստորաբաժանումներին։

Երկրի ընդդիմությունն այսօր ցերեկը մտադիր է մեծ ցույց կազմակերպել և երթով շարժվել դեպի նախագահական պալատ։

Ավելի վաղ հաղորդվում էր, որ ցուցարարների թիվն ամբողջ երկրով մեկ կարող է հասնել 20 մլն–ի։

Tert.am

----------

Ձայնալար (11.02.2011)

----------


## voter

Եգիպտական բանակը իրական ռեժիմն է ու Մուբարակը ընդհամենը իրանց մոտ պրեզիդենտ ա աշխատում... Այդ բանակի պարագլուխները մոտ 40-50 միլլարդ դոլլար ունեն գողացված չհաշված Եգիպտոսի բոլոր բիզնեսները, այդ թվում տուրիստական։ Առանց 20 տոկոս փայաբաժինը մուծվելու ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի Եգիպտոսում բիզնես ունենա։

Բանակային ռեժիմը ընդհամեը փորձում է ժողովերդին պրովոկացիայի ենթարկել, որ «ստիպված» ռազմական դրություն հայտարարի ու ժողովրդին գյուլլի...

Եթե ընդիմությունը կարողանա չգայթակղվել ու ընդհամենը հաջողացնի ամբողջ երկիրը պարալիզացնել մասսայական գործադուլներ, հացադուլներ սկսվեն, կարող է ստացվի ազատվել ռազմական ինտրիգան ռեժիմից...

Բայց դե դա մեզ հայերիս դա արդեն վաղուց հայտնի բան պիտի լինի - գողերին ստիպել, որ հենց այնպես թողեն ու իրանց ունեցվածքից հրաժարվեն անհնար է, միակ ճանապարհը, այդ ունեցվածքը անարժեք դարձնելն է, ինչը ցավոք սրտի մեր ընդիմությունը ունակ չէ իրականացնելու....

----------


## Աբելյան

Մուբարաքը թողել ա Կահիրեն, տեղափոխվել ա Շարմ Էլ-Շեյխ, ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների:

----------

Tig (11.02.2011), Ձայնալար (11.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Դզեց!!!

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մուբարաքը թողել ա Կահիրեն, տեղափոխվել ա Շարմ Էլ-Շեյխ, ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների:


Հլը ամսի 4-ից են *ասում*, որ տեղափոխվել ա, օգուտը ինչ: :Jpit:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ուրիշ տեղ էլ գրած ա, որ ԱՄԷ ա փախել  :Dntknw:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ուրիշ տեղ էլ գրած ա, որ ԱՄԷ ա փախել


Էրեկ գիշերը թուրքական Haber-ն էի նայում, ասում էին Դուբայ ա թռել, բայց դե երևի խառնաշփոթի պատճառը Ալ Արաբիայի ու Ալ Ջազիրայի մրցակցությունն ա: Առաջինը լինելու համար ամեն չճշտված լուր հաղորդում են: :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

http://tert.am/am/news/2011/02/11/egyptmubarak/

Եգիպտոսն էլ հաղթեց: Տարոսը մեզ:

----------

davidus (11.02.2011), Kuk (11.02.2011), Norton (11.02.2011), Sagittarius (11.02.2011), Tig (13.02.2011), Ձայնալար (12.02.2011), Տրիբուն (14.02.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Վե՛րջ, պրծավ: :Smile:  

Շնորհավորե՞նք եգիպտացիներին

----------


## Moonwalker

> Վե՛րջ, պրծավ: 
> 
> Շնորհավորե՞նք եգիպտացիներին


Տեսականորեն կարանք շնորհավորենք, բայց ասա բեթարը չգա:  :Jpit:

----------

Աբելյան (12.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Ժողովուրդը հաղթեց տականքին :Yahoo:  
Տարոսը մեզ, բայց հնարավորինս քիչ կորուստներով:

----------

Chuk (11.02.2011), Gayl (11.02.2011), Moonwalker (11.02.2011), Norton (11.02.2011), Tig (13.02.2011), Ձայնալար (12.02.2011), Նարե (12.02.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Տեսականորեն կարանք շնորհավորենք, բայց ասա բեթարը չգա:


ամեն դեպքում հալալ ա իրանց, դիկտատորին գծերից քցեցին. 

Հիմա ամենակարևորը չգնան տները նստեն ու բավարարվեն, ամենօրյա պայքար իրենց նպատակների համար. 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում սա իրանց համար մի քայլ առաջ էր, և թե ինչան մեծ ա լինելու այս քայլը կախված ա իրանց հետագա գործողություններից

----------

Mephistopheles (12.02.2011), Norton (11.02.2011), Tig (13.02.2011), Տրիբուն (14.02.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Կեցցե՛ Եգիպտոսի ժողովուրդը  :Smile: 
Երնեկ շարունակությունն էլ ճիշտ անեն  :Smile:

----------

Tig (13.02.2011), Ձայնալար (12.02.2011), Տրիբուն (14.02.2011)

----------


## Նարե

նախանձեցի…
Ի սրտե շնորհավորում եմ

մեկ է, մեր հերթն էլ է գալու, համոզված եմ:

----------

Adriano (12.02.2011), Chuk (12.02.2011), Kuk (12.02.2011), Mephistopheles (12.02.2011), Norton (12.02.2011), Sagittarius (12.02.2011), Ձայնալար (12.02.2011), Տրիբուն (14.02.2011)

----------


## Elmo

Անտերը Քեոփսից երկար էր թագավորում:

----------

davidus (12.02.2011), Jarre (14.02.2011), Kuk (13.02.2011), Mephistopheles (12.02.2011), ministr (12.02.2011), Monk (12.02.2011), Sagittarius (12.02.2011), Արշակ (12.02.2011), Ձայնալար (12.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2011), Տրիբուն (14.02.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Առաջին էտապն ավարտվա՞ծ… 
Իսրայելն ու "կոմպանիան", լարված են ու մտահոգ: Համազն ու մնացած "ախպերությունը" ցնծում են… Տա Աստված Եգիպտոսի ժողովրդին էնքան իմաստություն ու կամք, որ ճիշտ ու արդար ավարտի հասցնեն էս ամենը… Մուբարաքն արաբական նժույգի սանձն էր… 
… եսիմ  :Smile:  … էս պահը հաճելի ա… կապրենք՝ կերևա…

----------

Chilly (12.02.2011), Chuk (12.02.2011), davidus (13.02.2011), Moonwalker (12.02.2011), My World My Space (12.02.2011), Tig (13.02.2011), Ձայնալար (12.02.2011), Տրիբուն (14.02.2011)

----------


## voter

Կասկածում եմ, որ սա ընդհամենը ժողովրդին հանգստացնելու ու ժամանակ շահելու համար խորամանկ քայլ է ռազմական ռեժիմի կողմից։ Երեսուն տարի տևող հատուկ դրությունը անգամ դեռ գործում է ու չի փոխվել, անկախ նրանից ժողովուրդը դրան ենթարկվում է թե ոչ։

Հնարավոր է որ ձգեն, ոչ մի ընտրություններ էլ չկազմակերպեն, այլ ընդհամենը պրովոկացիաներ կազմակերպոլով ժողովրդին կվախեցնեն, թե հայ հայ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ, իսլամիզմ է սկսում ու մի հերդական նոր գեներալ կփորձի յուրացնել իշխանությունը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ամեն դեպքում հալալ ա իրանց, դիկտատորին գծերից քցեցին. 
> 
> Հիմա ամենակարևորը չգնան տները նստեն ու բավարարվեն, ամենօրյա պայքար իրենց նպատակների համար. 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում սա իրանց համար մի քայլ առաջ էր, և թե ինչան մեծ ա լինելու այս քայլը կախված ա իրանց հետագա գործողություններից


Սկզբունքորեն, ոնց որ ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա են.

1. Անցումային կառավարություն վեց ամիս ժամկետով՝ նախարարների երկրից դուրս գալու արգելքով
2. Ընտրություններ ամենաուշը վեց ամիս հետո
3. Հին-վատ սահմանդրության կասեցում մինչև նոր սահմանդրության ընդունումը, ու պառլամենտի ցրում
4. Հանձնաժողովի ստեղծում բոլոր ուժերի ներգրավմամբ, որ գրեն նոր սահմանդրությունը ու սահմանադրական հանրաքվե
5. Ու էս ամեն ինչը բանակի հսկողության տակ, որ քաոս չլինի

Միակ անհանգստացնող երևույթը բանակի հսկողությունն ա, բայց դե երևի առանց դրա էլ չէր կարող լինել: Ու միջազգային հանրությունն էլ ըմբռնումով ա մոտենում դրան.



> Обама заявил, что египетская армия, к которой временно перешла власть в стране, должна защитить население и обеспечить переход Египта к демократии. В частности, президент США подчеркнул, что важнейшей задачей является организация демократических выборов. Он отметил также, что Египет ждет непростое время.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդը հաղթեց տականքին 
> Տարոսը մեզ, բայց հնարավորինս քիչ կորուստներով:


300 զոհ 80 միլլիոն բնակչություն, արդյունք
10 զոհ, լիքը բանտարկված, 3 միլլիոն բնակչություն, անարդյունք

----------


## Տրիբուն

> նախանձեցի…
> Ի սրտե շնորհավորում եմ
> 
> մեկ է, մեր հերթն էլ է գալու, համոզված եմ:


Հերթի մեջ են Ալժիրն ու Եմենը: 

Մենք մեր կամքով հերթից դուրս ենք եկել:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.02.2011), Բիձա (15.02.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> 300 զոհ 80 միլլիոն բնակչություն, արդյունք
> 10 զոհ, լիքը բանտարկված, 3 միլլիոն բնակչություն, անարդյունք


Փաստորեն Եգիպտոսում ամեն 266 հազար քաղաքացուն մեկ զոհ + արդյունք
Հայաստանում ամեն 333 հազարին մեկ զոհ + արդյունք չկա.....

հըըըը՛մ,

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին մի քանի գրառումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սաղ հեչ, ոնց որ մանրից Իրանն էլ .. 

“Смерть диктатору!” – кричат в Тегеране




> Огранизаторы акций протеста – *два видных оппозиционнера Мир-Хосейн Мусави и Мехди Карруби* ранее безрезультатно обращались за официальным разрешением провести манифестацию в поддержку народов Египта и Туниса.
> 
> Несмотря на запрет властей, на улицы столицы и других иранских городов вышли тысячи человек. Многие скандируют “Смерть диктатору”.


ԻՐԱՆՈՒՄ ԷԼ ՍԿՍԵՑ

----------


## Tig

*Եգիպտոսում ընթանում են խոշոր գործադուլներ*
11:05 • 17.02.11

Եգիպտոսում տեղի ունեցած բազմահազար ցույցերն ու անկարգությունները երկրի նախագահ Հոսնի Մուբարաքի հեռանալուց հետո վերածվել են երկրով մեկ ոչ պակաս խոշոր գործադուլների, հայտնում է ИТАР-ТАСС–ը։

Արհամարհելով բանակի՝ «պետության անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով» գործադուլները դադարեցնելու կոչերը, դրանց մասնակցում են բոլոր ոլորտների՝ տրանսպորտի, բանկերի, թեթև աևդյունաբերության, վառելիքի սեկտորի աշխատակիցները, ինչպես նաև կինոյի ու թատրոնի գործիչներ, դերասաններ, լրագրողեր, գյուղացիներ։
Տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդիկ հրաժարվում են աշխատանքի դուրս գալ Կահիրեում, Ալեքսանդրիայում, Սուեզում, Նեղոսի դելտայի տարածքում՝ մինչև որ լիովին կատարվեն իրենց պահանջները՝ աշխատավարձերի բարձրացումն ու կենսամակարդակի բարելավումը։ Մինչդեռ շատերի կարծիքով՝ գործադուլների նպատակը, նախևառաջ, «Մուբարաքի՝ կոռուպցիայի մեջ թաղված շրջապատին» հեռացնելն է։

Եգիպտոսի բանակը, իր հերթին, հասկացնելով, որ չի հանդուրժելու ինքնակամ գործադուլները, այսօր sms հաղորդագրությունների միջոցով քաղաքացիներին կոչ է արել դադարեցնել անգործությունը, ինչը «կործանում է արդեն իսկ քայքայված տնտեսությունը»։ Սակայն արհմիություններն արհամարհում են այդ կոչերը։
Չի գործում նաև ազգային Egypt Air ավիափոխադրամիջոցը. ընկերության մի քանի տասնյակ աշխատակիցներ հավաքվել են գլխավոր գրասենյակի մոտ և պահանջել մի շարք թոփ–մենեջերների հրաժարականը։

Tert.am

----------

Sagittarius (17.02.2011), Ձայնալար (17.02.2011)

----------


## ministr

> *Եգիպտոսում ընթանում են խոշոր գործադուլներ*
> 11:05 • 17.02.11
> 
> Եգիպտոսում տեղի ունեցած բազմահազար ցույցերն ու անկարգությունները երկրի նախագահ Հոսնի Մուբարաքի հեռանալուց հետո վերածվել են երկրով մեկ ոչ պակաս խոշոր գործադուլների, հայտնում է ИТАР-ТАСС–ը։
> 
> Արհամարհելով բանակի՝ «պետության անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով» գործադուլները դադարեցնելու կոչերը, դրանց մասնակցում են բոլոր ոլորտների՝ տրանսպորտի, բանկերի, թեթև աևդյունաբերության, վառելիքի սեկտորի աշխատակիցները, ինչպես նաև կինոյի ու թատրոնի գործիչներ, դերասաններ, լրագրողեր, գյուղացիներ։
> Տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդիկ հրաժարվում են աշխատանքի դուրս գալ Կահիրեում, Ալեքսանդրիայում, Սուեզում, Նեղոսի դելտայի տարածքում՝ մինչև որ լիովին կատարվեն իրենց պահանջները՝ աշխատավարձերի բարձրացումն ու կենսամակարդակի բարելավումը։ Մինչդեռ շատերի կարծիքով՝ գործադուլների նպատակը, նախևառաջ, «Մուբարաքի՝ կոռուպցիայի մեջ թաղված շրջապատին» հեռացնելն է։
> 
> Եգիպտոսի բանակը, իր հերթին, հասկացնելով, որ չի հանդուրժելու ինքնակամ գործադուլները, այսօր sms հաղորդագրությունների միջոցով քաղաքացիներին կոչ է արել դադարեցնել անգործությունը, ինչը «կործանում է արդեն իսկ քայքայված տնտեսությունը»։ Սակայն արհմիություններն արհամարհում են այդ կոչերը։
> ...


Աչքիս հեսա Լենինի ուրվականը կենդանանալուա ու աշխարհով ման գա...

----------


## murmushka

Եգիպտոսն ունեցավ Facebook անունով առաջին քաղաքացին 
Եգպիտոսում, որտեղ փետրվարի 11-ին տեղի է ունեցել հեղափոխություն և 30-ամյա կառավարումից հետո Հոսնի Մուբարաքը լքել է պաշտոնը, կյանքը վերադառնում է խաղաղ հուն: Ինչպես փոխանցում է Al-Ahram եգիպտական թերթը, եգիպտացի Ջամալ Իբրահիմն իր նորածին աղջկան տվել է Facebook անունը` ի պատիվ հեղափոխության ժամանակ այդ սոցիալական ցանցի ունեցած դերակատարության:

Աղջկան կոչել են Ֆեյսբուկ Ջամալ Իբրահիմ:

----------

Adriano (21.02.2011), Kuk (21.02.2011), Mephistopheles (21.02.2011), Աբելյան (21.02.2011), Նարե (21.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

> Եգիպտոսն ունեցավ Facebook անունով առաջին քաղաքացին 
> Եգպիտոսում, որտեղ փետրվարի 11-ին տեղի է ունեցել հեղափոխություն և 30-ամյա կառավարումից հետո Հոսնի Մուբարաքը լքել է պաշտոնը, կյանքը վերադառնում է խաղաղ հուն: Ինչպես փոխանցում է Al-Ahram եգիպտական թերթը, եգիպտացի Ջամալ Իբրահիմն իր նորածին աղջկան տվել է Facebook անունը` ի պատիվ հեղափոխության ժամանակ այդ սոցիալական ցանցի ունեցած դերակատարության:
> 
> Աղջկան կոչել են Ֆեյսբուկ Ջամալ Իբրահիմ:


Բոմբ ա :Jpit:  

-Արա ներվայնացա արդեն  :Angry2: 
-Ի՞նչ ա եղել :Huh: 
-Ֆեյսբուքը մոտս չի բացում :Sad:

----------

Ձայնալար (21.02.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Կայֆ.




> *Մուբարաքին զրկեցին երկիրը լքելու իրավունքից*
> 
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է Reuters գործակալությունը, փետրվարի 28-ին Եգիպտոսի գլխավոր դատախազ Մագիդ Մահմուդն արգելել է նախկին նախագահ Հոսնի Մուբարաքին լքել երկիրը: Արգելքը դրված է նաև նրա ընտանիքի անդամների վրա:
> 
> Գլխավոր դատախազությունը արգելանք է դրել նաև Մուբարաքի ընտանիքի հաշվեհամարների և ունեցվածքի վրա: Ըստ դատախազի` այս արգելքներն ու երկիրը չլքելու մասին որոշումը կայացվել են բողոքի դիմումի հիման վրա, սակայն չի նշվում, թե ով է այդ բողոքը ներկայացրել:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք նաև, որ հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո Եգիպտոսի իրավապահները դիմել էին արևմտյան երկրներին` իրենց տարածքում Մուբարաքի ունեցվածքի և հաշվեհամարների վրա արգելք դնելու խնդրանքով: Իսկ հեղափոխությունից ժամեր անց Շվեյցարիան որոշում կայացրեց սառեցնելու Մուբարաքի և նրա մերձավորների ու պաշտոնյաների հաշվեհամարները:


Առաջին

----------

Chuk (01.03.2011), Mephistopheles (28.02.2011), Rammer (01.03.2011), Tig (01.03.2011), Ձայնալար (28.02.2011), Տրիբուն (01.03.2011)

----------

